# Do you own your own planer and/or jointer?



## Blur (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm curious to know how many here own their own planers and jointers. So far I've bought wood s2s and used my router table and table saw to square the edges. The process usually works out fine, and I've had few issues doing things this way for the type of work I've done up to this point. 

As I learn more about the craft I've been mulling over buying a planer and a jointer of my own. However, the money seems hard for me to justify (ok, I admit, I'm adverse to spending money unless I really have to). Buying lumber s2s is only about 14 cents more per board foot at my hardwood dealer than buying rough stock. Plus, I don't have to maintain (or find space in my workshop for) two more machines. Doing the math I'd have to surface over 5700 board feet before a decent (new) version of these two tools paid for themselves, not considering maintenance and cost to run the machines. Of course, me being me I probably won't pay full price for them if I do buy them, I'll get a good deal on second hand tools, but the point still stands.

That all said, I'd love to have some more experienced wood workers weigh in on this topic. How many of you own your own jointers and planers? What do you see as the primary advantages of owning them? Thanks in advance for any insight you can share.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

While they are cheapies, I have my own jointer and planer. The planer is a Ryobi AP1301 13", the jointer is a Sunhill SM-150B 6" bench top model. For less than $400.00 invested, I can mill rough lumber into S4S in nothing flat. I don't bother with pre-surfaced lumber as it tends to shift around a bit after it gets to the shop anyway, having my own equipment allows me to correct that, not to mention save obscene amounts of money on lumber. (I can take an interesting log out of the firewood pile and turn it into useful lumber no problem!)


----------



## WinM70 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes, I own both and they are Delta units. Don't use them on every project but when the need arrises they are ready and waiting.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I just got a rigid jointed and a DeWalt 735 planer.

The improvement in what I turn out is dramatic. Start square, stay square. S2S is not always square.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I think dbhost points out how you should look at it... I use my 13" planer pretty much every day I'm in the shop... And my jointer But I also only buy rough lumber so that's why... 

But more than that I use my planer for much more than for milling stock!!! Stock 7/8 -3/4 is rarely the right thickness for what I'm doing, lol... Maybe I'm just spoiled but I'd go nuts in a hurry if I could tweak thickness quickly and easily... lol... I just couldn't do it! 

And by my figuring you could buy one on cl for $300 and pay it off in 1600 bft... Probably 1/8-1/4 the life of an average used planer... 

But I still can't imagine life with out one 

~tom


----------



## Blur (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like the consensus is go for them. It's true that S2S does not necessarily stay square once it gets acclimated to the shop; been there, beat my head over that. Well, looks like I'll be pinching my pennies and keeping an eye on CL. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

If you can afford it,its the way to go.Bought my Delta 13' planer on c/l for $180,my jet 6" jointer for $275 on c/l and got 3 extra new sets of blades thrown in.Couldnt make my guitars without them.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I've got a planer not a jointer. I usually buy wood s4s, it's a little bit more expensive, but I never do projects large enough where the price would be a huge difference.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Yep


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, a Ridgid 1300 planer and a Delta 6" open stand jointer. Not heavy duty stuff, but they work. 

I started by buying red oak and poplar and paying outrageous prices per board ft at Home Depot and Lowe's. I computed how many bf I would have to use to justify the cost of the planer and jointer (and buying rough sawn over HD and Ls) and was surprised by how little it was. As I recall, I'd save the costs of the jointer and planer over one or two years. I probably overestimated the bf but still saved money in the long run. I also have much better lumber choice. The downside is that I lost space.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Yep


Leo, send me a towel to wipe the drool off my keyboard.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Geoguy said:


> Leo, send me a towel to wipe the drool off my keyboard.


Well, it's what I do for a living. So I need this stuff. I don't have to ask the wife permission to buy any of it either :smile:


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I own both, having them has opened up the possibilities for sources of material. I don't use the jointer as much as I could, but having it is a good insurance policy. I wouldn't go without a planer - simply too valuable to not have. If you get one, get one with an outfeed port (unbelievable) some don't have one and it makes a MESS :thumbdown: of the shop. Heck even with the outfeed port it makes a mess.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

No.... I have a power handheld plane, a table saw jointing jig, and a router jointing jig and not nearly enough shop time to buy more. But if that changes, one or both will be high on the list.


----------



## Rodand1 (Dec 22, 2010)

I own a Dewalt 735 planer and Powermatic 54 jointer. I build a lot of cabinet doors (hobby guy) and can't imagine not having those tools. When gluing up boards to make a table top or a cabinet door it is great to count on a jointer to give you that perfectly straight edge that makes it hard to see that you have joined boards together on the finished product. To save even more money a guy could just use a hand saw and save the cost of a table saw, and use hand tools instead of a router. We each have to decide what our needs are. It is so nice to have the right tools for the job even if you don't use them on a daily basis. I couldn't afford to buy all the tools I wanted at one time, but I did obtain them gradually over a period of time. Fine Woodworking magazine did a recent article on the benefits of buying used tools. I bought my planer new, but the jointer was purchased from a weekend woodworker.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

I have a PC 12" planer I got for Christmas (thanks Honey) and an old Craftsman 6" jointer that is still brand new! I love the options I have for lumber with these two tools!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

While I have been doing woodworking for many, many years, I have only recently acquired a planner. Still have not used it a lot, but it sure is nice to have when I want it.

Like you almost all of the wood I purchase is at least s2s if not s4s. In this area there is very little rough sawn lumber available. You have to search for it and drive some distance. Just has not been worth it to me.

I have had a jointer for most of the time.

George


----------



## timmybgood (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a 15" grizzly planer, and I joint on my TS. I Can do without the jointer but absolutely have to have the planer.

On the to-buy list are drum sander and jointer


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I also have a Grizzly 15" planer and a Grizzly 6" jointer. I use rough sawmill lumber almost exclusively (except for plywood).


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a delta 6" jointer (second hand) paid $100 at the pawn shop.and a hand held I use for reclaimed wood. No planer :/

Most all of my handtools came from my father. As he said " the only electric tool we NEED is a thickness planer"


----------



## repeters (Dec 11, 2009)

I also have both tools. A 6" Reliant floor model jointer and a 12"x5.9" Delta planer. The planer has been with me for at least 15 years and the jointer is probably close to that, maybe a few years less.
I have used them both a lot in the past as I used to pick up shipping skids for the wood to make my crafts with. Went through a few sets of blades untill I started using a metal / nail detector. Some nails weren't anywhere a nail should be... What I saved on the cost of wood, I spent in blades.
Ah well, live & learn. Now when using used materials, I always scan them for metal before putting them through my machines.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone who thought I was crazy for dropping money on a planer and jointer is now over borrowing them. All the time. Day in, day out 
Like Kir650 said, it completely opens up your possibilities. You don't buy wood to fit your project. You make it work for you. 
And, for me, there is nothing like taking a block of "junk" wood (even old firewood) and making something beautiful with it.
I think that's what it's all about.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I've got the Ryobi benchtop model planer. It has a 12 or 13 inch capacity, and does a fine job of planing materials down. I don't have a jointer, but there's a Pawn shop in the area, so I may see if they have some tools, as you did. I do enjoy the planer, and have used it on every project I've built so far. You don't realize how helpful it is until you've used one before.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Something I failed to mention before. Using sleds, you CAN face joint using a planer, but you can't thickness plane on a jointer. Basically speaking, if you have to pick one over the other, go for the planer first. Jointing functions can be done on other machines, just not as easy...


----------



## RHJones (Dec 27, 2010)

*Planer/Jointer*

I now have both. I have a like new Dewalt 734 planer mounted on a stand that my father-in-law gave me. I just bought a used Grizzly 6" jointer.

Rick


----------



## Toolman587 (Mar 18, 2011)

For years disn't think I needed a planer until I finally bought a Dewalt 12". Now, if it broke I would immediately buy another. Can turn junk wood into bery usable pieces. I use a jointer more than I thought. I have an OLD Powermatic that weighs about 500 pounds. BUT, it has a base added with wheels, so I can move it.


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a woodmaster 18" planer & an older craftsman 6" jointer, and a Logosol 4 sided planer moulder. Having a planer will expand your ability to create different thickness materials. That's really helpful for custom work. It's also hard to find 6/4 & 8/4 stock in box stores when you need thick material. There are some companies that are now making combination planer jointers to save space. They are a little pricy though.
Jim


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I bought my Powermatic 50, jointer on Ebay, for $180, and my 12" Boice Crane planer on CL for $150.
I use a lot of recycled wood, and the 2 machines, make it possible.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Aside from the OP, I must be the only other one in this thread that has neither.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a jointer and I use my dad's planer when needed. They really are handy machines to have. But if you choose only one go with the planer.
--Matt


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

Blur said:


> I'm curious to know how many here own their own planers and jointers. So far I've bought wood s2s and used my router table and table saw to square the edges. The process usually works out fine, and I've had few issues doing things this way for the type of work I've done up to this point.
> 
> As I learn more about the craft I've been mulling over buying a planer and a jointer of my own. However, the money seems hard for me to justify (ok, I admit, I'm adverse to spending money unless I really have to). Buying lumber s2s is only about 14 cents more per board foot at my hardwood dealer than buying rough stock. Plus, I don't have to maintain (or find space in my workshop for) two more machines. Doing the math I'd have to surface over 5700 board feet before a decent (new) version of these two tools paid for themselves, not considering maintenance and cost to run the machines. Of course, me being me I probably won't pay full price for them if I do buy them, I'll get a good deal on second hand tools, but the point still stands.That all said, I'd love to have some more experienced wood workers weigh in on this topic. How many of you own your own jointers and planers? What do you see as the primary advantages of owning them? Thanks in advance for any insight you can share.


By s2s, I take it you get material sanded on 2 sides for only 14 cents more a bf. I would continue doing business with this supplier and forget about buying a planer or joiner.

I have a Woodmaster 25" planer/molder with the sanding setup and if I were to sand material for anyone, I would certainly have to charge more than 14 cents more a board foot. So you are getting one great deal in my estimation.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I now have both. I had to reorganize my shop to get this puppy in on Thursday. All 6' 4" of it and over 500 pounds. Got it out of the truck and into the shop by myself. I may be getting older, but I still have the strength. I can tell I'm getting older because it took me 2 days to recover. :laughing:














Got her calibrated today and I'm very happy with the results. A couple of passes on a cupped piece of walnut and it was so flat, it was sticking to the table. Flipped it up on the side and edged jointed the side for a perfect 90 degree board. Took it to the table saw from there for the most trouble free and perfect board ripping I have ever done. I can't believe I waited this long to get one. I love it.
I've had the planer for years, and now I'm looking forward to getting the most out of my other machines, but starting off with a square edge. :thumbsup:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Kenbo, That is a nice looking machine. I buy all of my wood off of craigslist. A lot of it is rough cut. I could not do that if I did not have the Dewalt planer and delta jointer. Bought a 16-32 performax sander last fall and now that highly figured wood does not get destroyed in the planer. It is amazing how we all are afflicted with the the same disease-if I had just one more tool.....


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have the Ridgid planer along with the 6 inch Ridgid jointer. So far I love them both. Although I think my planer is finally getting dull. Have to kinda push the boards through it.


----------



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Like many others here, I have the DeWalt 735 13" planer. I am very happy to have it as I can buy unfinished lumber and mill it to my own specifictions. Fir instance, most of the stuff I make is arts and crafty type stuff and I like having nice thick tops for dressers, sideboards etc. Rather than have wood milled for me or resign myself to using 3/4" thick materials, I can buy 4/4 and mill it to 7/8" which makes a very nice thick table top (sometimes I can get true 1" boards out of it. 

I would say that my planer and my table saw get the most use in my shop. I woudl love to have a jointer, but space is at a premium and I can use my router table to joint if need be.

I offer two pieces of advice: Practice on your planer. Learn how it likes to work. It took me a while to find the "sweet spot" on my DeWalt where it would cut cleanly without tear-out and how to set up my in and out-feed tables to prevent snipe. Second, build a sled that allows you to mill one side of your lumber true (like this one http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=5245)

Best of luck.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a Griz 8" joiner and a Griz 13" planer, both with spiral cutter heads. I love the spiral cutter heads and wouldn't recommend anything else. I suppose I could use my TS to do most of my joining (jointing?), but I'd rather have the joiner. And I absolutely need the planer.

It took me a while, but I have both the joiner and the planer setup perfectly. No snipe at all, good chip collection with a big shop vac. It's a pleasure to mill my stock because every piece comes out nicely planed, square and flat. Get 'em both, you won't regret it.

Kevin H.


----------



## marioleal (Nov 9, 2010)

geoguy said:


> leo, send me a towel to wipe the drool off my keyboard.


qfe.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

i am soon getting a jointer and planer


----------



## toollovingschultz (Jan 10, 2011)

*Planer/joiner*

I have a ridgid portable planer but not a joiner most of my work is on the jobsite and a joiner of quality is not portable. I use my eureka guide rails with the router kit and either a router on it or a bosch portable planer guided by the rail with 20 ft of rail all joined together the guided portable planer works awesome. usually only 50 inches of rail or 100 inches is needed


----------



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a Ridgid 6" jointer and a Dewalt 734 planer. I got them on sale. Trust me, they pay for themselves.


----------



## dredwards (Apr 15, 2011)

I could not imagine not having the 2. I have a Sun-Hill jointer and a Dewalt planer(pound for pound the best planer made) I hope to upgrade to a 15 or 20 inch before I retire


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Definitely have jointer and planer. There's nothing better for making lumber flat, straight, and square, and there's nothing better than flat, straight, and square lumber to get joints to fit like they're supposed to. :thumbsup:


----------

